# 11 foot plow on a 3/4 ton truck !



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

Its a 8611LP I just picked it up from a different job and dropped it off here,


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

KCAPXIS;727404 said:


> Its a 8611LP I just picked it up from a different job and dropped it off here,


I Would not want to try and navigate City Streets With That on


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think you'd be ok on a nice fluffy snow, but if it's any measurable amount, and wet you'd be screwed. I think you'd have to keep it short for that. I have a 9 foot plow on my 3/4 ton, and I push a HOA, out in the middle of nowhere. Once the wind picks up, and the snow starts drifting, I have my hands full trying to push deep snow.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

my dmax pushes my 11'4"mega blade around without even thinking twice, 80% of the time in 2wd.... long pushes to, Thats a cake walk for a diesel wesport


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

well its 11 feet with the wings out, right? With the wings retracted it comes down to 8.5 feet or so. That's not bad.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I think he just pulled his truck up to it as it sat there from another truck. Lights? 

I would do it if I could money wise but after looking at that blade if that's what happens to Blizzards they can keep em. That looks like total junk.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Like he said in the first post, he was just picking it up at one place, and dropping it off at another. 

Triple L how does your front end handle that weight? I imagine that thing outweighs my 9'2" V?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

you must have a lot of weight in the back to push that plow in 2 wheel drive. The diesel does not make that much of a difference


----------



## voyagerxii (Dec 28, 2008)

I run an '08 F250 with a 8611LP. The 11' can be a handful in deep snow but with the Snowdogg 1.5 yd spreader full it works great. The local Ford dealer sold me what he called 7000# springs. They work well at holding up the front end. Before the new springs the front end was hanging pretty low.

Scott


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Triple L;727462 said:


> my dmax pushes my 11'4"mega blade around without even thinking twice, 80% of the time in 2wd.... long pushes to, Thats a cake walk for a diesel wesport


Amen!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77038


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

lawnboy2121;727776 said:


> you must have a lot of weight in the back to push that plow in 2 wheel drive. The diesel does not make that much of a difference


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JDiepstra;727690 said:


> Like he said in the first post, he was just picking it up at one place, and dropping it off at another.
> 
> Triple L how does your front end handle that weight? I imagine that thing outweighs my 9'2" V?


its loaded down, i got timbrens and 4 cranks on the t's... but she manages.... I always run with a yard and a half, even it i dont plan on salting sooo...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnboy2121;727776 said:


> you must have a lot of weight in the back to push that plow in 2 wheel drive. The diesel does not make that much of a difference


o yes it does.... and so do good tires! bfg commercial traction t/a's payup but hay, I spend money and this truck makes money.... anything under 3.5-4" my truck doesnt see 4wd


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rc2505;727448 said:


> I think you'd be ok on a nice fluffy snow, but if it's any measurable amount, and wet you'd be screwed. I think you'd have to keep it short for that. I have a 9 foot plow on my 3/4 ton, and I push a HOA, out in the middle of nowhere. Once the wind picks up, and the snow starts drifting, I have my hands full trying to push deep snow.


If it's a diesel, you think wrong. I have 3 LP's on 350's and have yet to suck the wings in on any snows we've had.



REAPER;727682 said:


> I think he just pulled his truck up to it as it sat there from another truck. Lights?
> 
> I would do it if I could money wise but after looking at that blade if that's what happens to Blizzards they can keep em. That looks like total junk.


Keep telling yourself that, because looks are what make the money.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm with Reaper, looks like he just parked in front of it, especially a GM, front bumper would be scrapping the whole way. But I just got a Fisher XLS (8/10). I have it on an 08 F-250 w/ 5.4 and wish it was an 8/11. No problems pushing!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

snow game;728415 said:


> I'm with Reaper, looks like he just parked in front of it, especially a GM, front bumper would be scrapping the whole way. But I just got a Fisher XLS (8/10). I have it on an 08 F-250 w/ 5.4 and wish it was an 8/11. No problems pushing!


My buddie ran a new 8611LP on his 02 GMC 2500 gasser last year all season. It carried it just fine and pushed fine too, stock suspension and 285's. Big wet heavy snows, he'd pull a wing in once and a while, but not much. He only removed it this year b/c of the deal he got on his SnowWay. He's a dealer and got a smokin deal to run it on one of his own trucks, plus he runs Blizzards on 3 other trucks anyway.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;728414 said:


> Keep telling yourself that, because looks are what make the money


Not saying I would not want one and if I was the owner or boss-man would probably only hire guys with em as they are time savers money makers.

I am just saying though as much as those things cost if it rusted like that I would be pretty upset. Well upset till the check came in anyway. But I had hoped they held up better paint wise is all. I like a clean look is all. Ain't gotta be new but it can be well kept and looking good. 

And I still say there is no way that truck moved that blade unless is was riding in the bed. 
Show a side picture of the mount. It would be the 1st Blizz set up where the truck lights were missing that I have seen. And again for you slow readers, I am not saying a 2500 could not do it. I am saying* THAT* truck did not.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

KCAPXIS;727404 said:


> Its a 8611LP I just picked it up from a different job and dropped it off here,


NOTICE what he said. Im not an edumacated man but nowhere do I read hes pushin with it. PLUS the lack of the plow lights tipped me off to that


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I must be slow



REAPER;728528 said:


> I am not saying a 2500 could not do it. I am saying* THAT* truck did not.


Whats the difference?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snow game;728415 said:


> I'm with Reaper, looks like he just parked in front of it, especially a GM, front bumper would be scrapping the whole way. But I just got a Fisher XLS (8/10). I have it on an 08 F-250 w/ 5.4 and wish it was an 8/11. No problems pushing!


Get off your high horse and stop breathing Ford fumes.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

cretebaby;728730 said:


> I must be slow
> Whats the difference?


Title of thread and picture used. 
He is inferring that truck did it.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

KCAPXIS;727404 said:


> Its a 8611LP I just picked it up from a different job and dropped it off here,


 where is the head gear ?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

REAPER;728764 said:


> Title of thread and picture used.
> He is inferring that truck did it.


That GMC isnt a 3/4 ton?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Turbodiesel;728770 said:


> where is the head gear ?


I dont know blizzards that well but doesnt the head gear only hold up the lights?


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

yes on the blizzards the lights are seperate when you take the plow off the light rack stays on which is the only thing i dont like about them but other then that there great. whats wrong with the way that plow looks? looks like it made alot of money to me


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually JD its not just the Ford fumes I breath, I have as many GM's as I do Fords and those front ends can't handle the weight. Just didn't believe that truck pushes that plow. According to their website the only GM that can take a Fisher XLS is a reg cab with gas engine. My buddy runs the Blizzards he says the blizzards are heavier than the Fishers, Not sure if he is correct, but his 550 dips down pretty good when he lifts the 8-11


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

From:http://www.blizzardplows.com/power_plow.asp

MODEL 
8611 
PLOW WEIGHT* 1,470 LB 
*Plow weight does not include undercarriage mount. 
VEHICLE APPLICATION
Medium-duty trucks, 14,000 to 27,000 GVWR


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

snow game;728825 said:


> Actually JD its not just the Ford fumes I breath, I have as many GM's as I do Fords and those front ends can't handle the weight. Just didn't believe that truck pushes that plow. According to their website the only GM that can take a Fisher XLS is a reg cab with gas engine. My buddy runs the Blizzards he says the blizzards are heavier than the Fishers, Not sure if he is correct, but his 550 dips down pretty good when he lifts the 8-11


Did you not read post# 16 or did you just choose to ignore it b/c it wasn't what you wanted to hear?

Also, the 8611LP weighs in at 1,083lbs, not really that heavy IMHO.

My 05, stock susp, no timbrens and 285's (no trimming whatsoever); front axle weighs 5,640lbs with the plow up, GM calls for 4,800. All of you anti GM boys need to get off your high horses when it comes to the torsion bar front ends. You believe too much of what you read rather than learning from experience. It's even funnier when the Dodge boys get going. Dodges will damn near pull a backward wheelie when the plow is up, but b/c Dodge says it's ok.......................it's the best!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

REAPER;728909 said:


> From:http://www.blizzardplows.com/power_plow.asp
> 
> MODEL
> 8611
> ...


That's not an LP, try 1083lbs


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

got-h2o;728916 said:


> That's not an LP, try 1083lbs


MODEL 
8611lp 
1083 LB
* Plow weight does not include undercarriage mount
Medium-duty trucks, 14,000 to 27,000 GVWR

Still a bunch of weight.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

got-h2o;728912 said:


> Also, the 8611LP weighs in at 1,083lbs, not really that heavy IMHO.
> 
> My 05, front axle weighs 5,640lbs with the plow up, !


How do you put a 1100# plow on and only have the front axle weight be 5640#?

With the plow center of gravity 3' in front of the axle would make a 1100# plow weight 3300# on the front axle plus at least half the weight of the truck


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

got-h2o;728912 said:


> Did you not read post# 16 or did you just choose to ignore it b/c it wasn't what you wanted to hear?
> 
> Also, the 8611LP weighs in at 1,083lbs, not really that heavy IMHO.
> 
> My 05, stock susp, no timbrens and 285's (no trimming whatsoever); front axle weighs 5,640lbs with the plow up, GM calls for 4,800. All of you anti GM boys need to get off your high horses when it comes to the torsion bar front ends. You believe too much of what you read rather than learning from experience. It's even funnier when the Dodge boys get going. Dodges will damn near pull a backward wheelie when the plow is up, but b/c Dodge says it's ok.......................it's the best!


Not many are more pro GMC / Chevy than I. I also own Dodge. Not sure what Dodges you have seen the rears lift like that but a example would be good. Every GMC I owned through the years sank some when I lifted the blade. The Dodge I have does not budge when plow is lifted. Both plows being 7.6 straights.

Not knocking GMC at all as I still own a Yukon and believe the GM 350 is probably the best engine ever developed for a gasser since the dawn of automobiles with the in-line 6 250 being second.

But facts is facts.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

holy smokes, u guys dont think that truck can handle the weight... well here's my truck... with the plow "actually attached" , MY dmax with a 1020 lbs plow... Minus all the snow, no problems at all... and look at my other truck, a 1/2 ton.. with a 9.5' plow... has had an 8' plow on it for the past 3 years that only comes off in the spring... not a problem yet


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cretebaby;728930 said:


> How do you put a 1100# plow on and only have the front axle weight be 5640#?
> 
> With the plow center of gravity 3' in front of the axle would make a 1100# plow weight 3300# on the front axle plus at least half the weight of the truck


Read the previous posts. I said my buddie runs Blizzards. I run MVPs, see sig. I really don't think the outgoing scale at ABF lies. And, that's in v mode, with your calculations I suppose scoop would make it weigh more, right?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

If the shoe fits where it. What ever works and makes the most money in the shortest period of time. I call that being efficient. I don't see why the plow couldn't work on that truck. I just wouldn't run around with it unless it is snowing. JMO Who needs warranty's anyway. Dealer never honor them anyway. 

Reaper, I haven't meet a fisher plow (for example) that isnt' starting to rust after the first season. It is ware and tare. If it mean every 3-4 years they have to be be painted so be it. The production you get out of a Blizzard is priceless. 

The powdercoating process has been brought up to DD as a major concern. They said that they have changed or are in the process of changing the powdercoating process. Plus White is the toughest color to use for Powdercoat.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Got h20, I don't think I can be accused of being anti GM if I have 21 in my fleet at this time. IMHO I just think the front end is too light for a plow that size. I wanted to buy a 2500hd ex cab gasser, by far gives a better ride than my 250, gets better mpg and I think its a better looking truck as well. The only two reasons I didn't is because I wanted the XLS and Fisher didn't recomend it on that truck and GM didn't recomend any plow (warranty issues) on that truck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

got-h2o;728947 said:


> Read the previous posts. I said my buddie runs Blizzards. I run MVPs, see sig. I really don't think the outgoing scale at ABF lies. And, that's in v mode, with your calculations I suppose scoop would make it weigh more, right?


Right

IDK but i would think with the MVP up, Dmax and CC that it would have to weight more than 5640#

PS how much does the MVP weight?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snow game;728415 said:


> I'm with Reaper, looks like he just parked in front of it, especially a GM, front bumper would be scrapping the whole way. But I just got a Fisher XLS (8/10). I have it on an 08 F-250 w/ 5.4 and wish it was an 8/11. No problems pushing!


With comments like this, I'll stick with the fumes comment, even if you have 21 in your fleet. I only have 4 because I think pickups are unproductive plowing snow for the kind of lots we do. BTW I have owned Fords also and there front end isn't bullit proof.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I've moved blades w/o lights before too. Once a night! The plow I purchased had the old style light mount that bolted on and I didn't bring my light bar with. Drop the blade a bit and you can see fine!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just going to add my $.02. I have a friend here in maine who runs 14 Chevrolet 2500's 2004-2009's with 9'6 Fisher SS V's. These plows are 1083# a piece and he has no problem running them with just a little weight in the back. The weight can either come with the Spreader or something else whatever it is it doesnt matter how you get the weight it is the concept that you have it there.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, that plow could use some help too.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

lawnboy2121;727776 said:


> The diesel does not make that much of a difference


You obviously drive a gasser.


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

lawnboy2121;727776 said:


> you must have a lot of weight in the back to push that plow in 2 wheel drive. The diesel does not make that much of a difference


I would sa i have no comment, but that would be a lie, he is just misinformed or maybe stupid. Diesels put out alot more torque, so yes it does make a big difference. Gassers are all about acceleraction and not power *to the driveshaft*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow, this is cool.

Mine's bigger than yours.  

My dad can beat up your dad. 

Chevies suck, Ford's rule 

Blizzards suck, straight blades rule. 

Some of you people need to grow up.

Especially you Dave. lol J\K

Just for the record, I don't own any cars for plowing, but they can and will handle an 810 just fine. Not my choice for a truck, but that's what makes the world go round.

Yes, the powdercoating on the Blizzards suck, but it is the most productive truck mounted plow on the market--include the XLS in this now, not sure about the Wideout--so who really gives a crap what it looks like if you can be 30% more efficient than a straight or V.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;731119 said:


> Wow, this is cool.
> 
> Mine's smaller than yours.
> 
> ...


There FIXED LOL
Diesels are great if you need the towing power for a 36 ft Donzi or your Skid steer.Your car carrier or wrecker. I have never seen a place were you needed a oil burner for snowplowing.In mixed use res and com, i would not use one.Noise and freeze ups. No thanks. 
Maybe stir the pot on the other side Marky.
Ford Chevy Dodge...they all work if you take care of them.ussmileyflag


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Doc Holiday;731138 said:


> There FIXED LOL
> Diesels are great if you need the towing power for a 36 ft Donzi or your Skid steer.Your car carrier or wrecker. I have never seen a place were you needed a oil burner for snowplowing.In mixed use res and com, i would not use one.Noise and freeze ups. No thanks.
> Maybe stir the pot on the other side Marky.
> Ford Chevy Dodge...they all work if you take care of them.ussmileyflag


I know it doesnt apply too much to trucks, yet, but the new clean diesel cars are twice as efficient as gassers and put out less CO2. Just food for thought.

I often see Fords or Dodges turning off their engines at the drive through. My Duramax is pretty quiet and you can hear and talk just fine over it. Agreed though, Id take any of those engines, they are all pretty decent.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doc Holiday;731138 said:


> There FIXED LOL
> Diesels are great if you need the towing power for a 36 ft Donzi or your Skid steer.Your car carrier or wrecker. I have never seen a place were you needed a oil burner for snowplowing.In mixed use res and com, i would not use one.Noise and freeze ups. No thanks.
> Maybe stir the pot on the other side Marky.
> Ford Chevy Dodge...they all work if you take care of them.ussmileyflag


Thanks for the fix, funny guy for someone who is 105.

PS You're not supposed to mention other plowing sites, duh. Read the rules before posting.

PPS Hugs and kisses to you too.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

hlntoiz;728950 said:


> If the shoe fits where it. What ever works and makes the most money in the shortest period of time. I call that being efficient. I don't see why the plow couldn't work on that truck. I just wouldn't run around with it unless it is snowing. JMO Who needs warranty's anyway. Dealer never honor them anyway.
> 
> Reaper, I haven't meet a fisher plow (for example) that isnt' starting to rust after the first season. It is ware and tare. If it mean every 3-4 years they have to be be painted so be it. The production you get out of a Blizzard is priceless.
> 
> The powdercoating process has been brought up to DD as a major concern. They said that they have changed or are in the process of changing the powdercoating process. Plus White is the toughest color to use for Powdercoat.


I have meet a couple fishers that have been good but for the most part 2 years and you better paint it.But it does make money.
In a big lot i am sure the blizzard plow does well in production but mixed use i can run circles around a Get wide plow yellow or white.I can and have done 4 residentials with a straight to1 with a white plow .Ran circles around a guy on one of my routes the other nite,thats a lot in and hour?
I watched what i have to do and decided it would be great for my commercial accounts but not real kine on driving 18 hours to have my brand new white plow i paid big bucks for modded so i can use it. Back to a shiny new straight yellow plow on my new truck.Maybe next years new plow will be a get wide yellow. 
Ok back too more snow, great year for per push:yow!:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Never owned a Blizzard but when you put an 11ft blade on a pickup that will fold in and still fit thtough the drivethrough, it has to be productive and since everyone that has a Blizzard seems to get another Blizzard it leads me to beleive that they are as productive as Mark lets on. I will give credit where credit is due.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Doc Holiday;731156 said:


> I have meet a couple fishers that have been good but for the most part 2 years and you better paint it.But it does make money.
> In a big lot i am sure the blizzard plow does well in production but mixed use i can run circles around a Get wide plow yellow or white.I can and have done 4 residentials with a straight to1 with a white plow .Ran circles around a guy on one of my routes the other nite,thats a lot in and hour?
> I watched what i have to do and decided it would be great for my commercial accounts but not real kine on driving 18 hours to have my brand new white plow i paid big bucks for modded so i can use it. Back to a shiny new straight yellow plow on my new truck.Maybe next years new plow will be a get wide yellow.
> Ok back too more snow, great year for per push:yow!:


Give Mark or myself the Blizzard and we'll see who circle who.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

JD Dave;731164 said:


> Give Mark or myself the Blizzard and we'll see who circle who.


The whole having to mod it from the factory doesnt sit well with me and that 18 hours of driving to have it chopped and welded on.No REAL dealers here.
If you play with the controls,have to say it would be hard for you.I watched a guy the other nite in a car wash trying to get a driver side wing back in. Hey you use what your comfortable with.I think if i could go back to using little jeeps in res, they could run around my times also. It may just be and option next year. I just think we have had a lot of powder this year and dont remember all that cement we had a few years back.
I don't matter we are not laying in the shop like we used to after ever storm (or we would not have so much puter time) so somebody is building better stuff.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

REAPER;728918 said:


> MODEL
> 8611lp
> 1083 LB
> * Plow weight does not include undercarriage mount
> ...


The XLS weighs in at 1000lbs even before the mount according to Fisher.

Some crazy around here has run a fullsize 8611 on an F350..................


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ya but all the cool guys on plowsite run 7.5' jeep plows on thier 3/4 ton truck... because anything more then that would be "toooo hard on it"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

festerw;731206 said:


> The XLS weighs in at 1000lbs even before the mount according to Fisher.
> 
> Some crazy around here has run a fullsize 8611 on an F350..................


Fester, you forget, he's the head of the cult.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;731232 said:


> Fester, you forget, he's the head of the cult.


You better stop you'll get Ron G. all fired up


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

How in the world do/can you get banned ? Language ?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Triple L;731225 said:


> ya but all the cool guys on plowsite run 7.5' jeep plows on thier 3/4 ton truck... because anything more then that would be "toooo hard on it"


Lol, lets not forget on gassers only.........diesels don't compare!


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

I’ll admit it, when i saw guys around here with blizzard plows they looked bad, but the productivity was too good. So we bought one and washed it up and kept it in the garage when we weren’t using it and the plow has held up quite well. If you spend some extra time taking care of them they won’t look much worse than a normal plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DODGEing;731260 said:


> How in the world do/can you get banned ? Language ?


Being a troll, going from thread to thread posting worthless info, trying to start fights.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

festerw;731206 said:


> The XLS weighs in at 1000lbs even before the mount according to Fisher.
> Some crazy around here has run a fullsize 8611 on an F350


What's the GVW on a F350?

And again I will say. 
I am not saying it can not be done. I abuse the weight limit on my truck all the time. In fact I am in the process of putting 3500 leaf springs on my 2500 RAM so when I am forced to load 80 bags of 50's in it I ain't sweatin over the bumps. .

I was saying the truck the OP inferred in his 1st post did not move that plow.

Hell if I could afford a Blizz it would be hanging on my truck. If I bought a truck w/o a plow it would have a Blizz hanging on it soon after. If I was a owner or did my own lots I would have a Blizz. The looks can be dealt with the production can not be beat. I don't know anyone who plows in circles anyway.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

DODGEing;731260 said:


> How in the world do/can you get banned ? Language ?


When the King decides he is tired of you.

Heck he even banned Mother Nature here and she was just a playful gal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;731585 said:


> Being a troll, going from thread to thread posting worthless info, trying to start fights.


Crap, I resemble this.



REAPER;731590 said:


> I don't know anyone who plows in circles anyway.


I plow in circles as often as I can, beats the heck out of backing up, shifting, forward, etc.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JD Dave;729254 said:


> With comments like this, I'll stick with the fumes comment, even if you have 21 in your fleet. I only have 4 because I think pickups are unproductive plowing snow for the kind of lots we do. BTW I have owned Fords also and there front end isn't bullit proof.


you are still observe about 89 F250. get over and they don't make that front axle again. they use solid axle.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Milwaukee;732099 said:


> you are still observe about 89 F250. get over and they don't make that front axle again. they use solid axle.


I'm talking solid axle Fords Mill but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;732109 said:


> I'm talking solid axle Fords Mill but thanks for the advice.


Moron, didn't you know that? lol

Good to see Mil's right on the ball.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Doc Holiday;731156 said:


> I can and have done 4 residentials with a straight to1 with a white plow .Ran circles around a guy on one of my routes the other nite,thats a lot in and hour?


Are you kidding me? how big are your nuggets when you have to scoop by the garage door? Especiall after this last storm? I personally don't have any. Being able to scoop the snow is a *HUGE* advantage. I tell the snow where to go, the snow doesn't dictate to me where it wants to go.



Doc Holiday;731156 said:


> I watched what i have to do and decided it would be great for my commercial accounts but not real kine on driving 18 hours to have my brand new white plow i paid big bucks for modded so i can use it.


Well the first time i made the drive 7.5-8 hrs btw. in my GMC 6500 to have a 8611 installed. No one on the East Coast would do it. Since then I have purchased 3.5 blizzards from That guy in Erie. All with Erie mods because they just make sense. FYI The first storm of the year (friday night) the Pump motor on my LP broke, I could not get a replacement pump in time for Sunday night. I wanted a second back up plow anyway. I purchased a LP not moded. WHAT A DIFFERENCE!. I am almost afraid to plow with it. Well worth the few extra bucks if is saves me a night of breaking cylinders, bending pins and replacing edges 2 times a year. Can't put a price on Down time! to me spending a little more upfront make you a lot more in the end! just have to make smart decisions in business.



Doc Holiday;731156 said:


> Back to a shiny new straight yellow plow on my new truck.Maybe next years new plow will be a get wide yellow.


appearanty The "idea" of getting wide obviously makes sense.

Any time you want someone who knows how to plow show you how a blizzard works let me know. you are right around the corner. I will be happy to convert you over


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

cant you take the head gear off on the blizzards with just two pins'/? i know the 2500hd can take the 8-10 but 86-11? i think you'd want a f550 or something bigger.. blizzards calculator wont suggest that size blade for that truck for sure. the 8-10 blizzard says is 1000lbs. verse 800lbs for a 8' Straight blade. 

i'd rather the Fisher XLS. thats my next investment.

2001 8.1L 2500HD Allison


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

hlntoiz;737765 said:


> Are you kidding me? how big are your nuggets when you have to scoop by the garage door? Especiall after this last storm? I personally don't have any. Being able to scoop the snow is a *HUGE* advantage. I tell the snow where to go, the snow doesn't dictate to me where it wants to go.
> 
> Well the first time i made the drive 7.5-8 hrs btw. in my GMC 6500 to have a 8611 installed. No one on the East Coast would do it. Since then I have purchased 3.5 blizzards from That guy in Erie. All with Erie mods because they just make sense. FYI The first storm of the year (friday night) the Pump motor on my LP broke, I could not get a replacement pump in time for Sunday night. I wanted a second back up plow anyway. I purchased a LP not moded. WHAT A DIFFERENCE!. I am almost afraid to plow with it. Well worth the few extra bucks if is saves me a night of breaking cylinders, bending pins and replacing edges 2 times a year. Can't put a price on Down time! to me spending a little more upfront make you a lot more in the end! just have to make smart decisions in business.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people that"think they know" because i always seem to hire them. LOL
Thanks for the offer. But i think if your breaking pins and cylinders i will pass on the education.LOL I have had spare fisher cylinders in the trucks for 5 years or longer now and never replaced.
Also lots of years and no garage doors by me. Maybe 1 10 years ago by a driver. Not a big deal i guess if you have the stones..
Later


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

got-h2o;728947 said:


> Read the previous posts. I said my buddie runs Blizzards. I run MVPs, see sig. I really don't think the outgoing scale at ABF lies. And, that's in v mode, with your calculations I suppose scoop would make it weigh more, right?


yes the blade position is important. while your acctual weight is the same , with the blade in scope mode, more weight is on the front axle and less on the rear.


----------

